# Deer skinning pole ideas?



## Jasper

Fixing up a new camp and want to build a skinning pole. I've seen different ideas over the years for homemade poles and would like to hear yours. Pictures would be great, too!

Thanks.


----------



## Havana Dude

4x4 posts about 6' apart. 4x6 across the top. Boat winch with rope to a pulley in the center (picture). 

I put the roof over ours as I was tired of cleaning deer in the rain. Not depicted in drawing are braces from the 4x4's, to the rear or roof.

A couple pics added as well.


----------



## huntfish

No pics, but here's the design we used on many of leases.    10 foot sections of 6X6 for uprights, approximately 10 feet apart.  (allows you to back up a truck between the poles).    Sink them 2 feet and anchor in concrete.    Another 6X6 for the top.    Use lags to secure.    Secure a pully assembly in the center.

I'm partial to the multi pully assemblies to make it easier to raise the deer and it also allows for either head up or down postion.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

John, Here is a picture of ours in Talbot, 4 x 4 posts I think with a boat winch. Pretty simple, we actually had to move ours to another part of the property too.


----------



## BBDJR

rough sketch but you get the idea


----------



## Core Lokt

What ever you do make it where you can brace off the gamble and make it where it doesn't swing/spin. Nothing worse than spinning in circles while skinning/cleaning game to me.


----------



## horse2292

*Need one of these to finish it off.*

Gives it a finished look


----------



## BBDJR

horse2292 said:


> Gives it a finished look



where are these and how much?


----------



## elfiii

Here's ours:


----------



## Throwback

Oh that poor little deer how cruel of you. Why do you take pictures glorifying the deer being dead? Why not skin it out and pray for it's soul......

T


----------



## buckfever14

horse2292 said:


> Gives it a finished look



Great idea, How much are they, and what does the finished product look like?


----------



## Cottontail

One 6x6 post cemented in the ground 2 ft. (12ftlong) Look on the treelounge website they have the hanger & crank all built together its called The Deer Hoist. Hangs on trees also.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

here's my elcheapo with treated 4x4's..Don't laugh it's 10 years old,and has held up over 250 hogs and deer.






Heavy duty hinge






Chain buried in the dirt,or sakrete'd in,and a nail or 2 to hook it on..2 is best for safety reasons.






My uncle made this one out of old dog collars,but you get the idea..


----------



## K80

The one I grew up using is still my favorite design. It allows two people to clean at once and doesn't allow the deer to spin like the closehanger looking thing on a cable.  

The red is a heavy rope with a knot at the end of it, about 2/3rds of the rope is tied in a loop and if you slit the deers hocks you can run the other 1/3rd through and back up through the loop allowing the knot on the end of the rope to catch when pressure is applied.


----------



## Rem270

One thing we have out our club that's nice is a set of wide vice grips attached to chains cemented into the ground.  Grasp the deer skin with the vice grips then start cranking, it pulls the skin right off.


----------



## ehunt

Public Land Prowler said:


> here's my elcheapo with treated 4x4's..Don't laugh it's 10 years old,and has held up over 250 hogs and deer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy duty hinge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chain buried in the dirt,or sakrete'd in,and a nail or 2 to hook it on..2 is best for safety reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My uncle made this one out of old dog collars,but you get the idea..



now thats a slick one right there.never seen one like that cool idea


----------



## Son

We have a 4 x 4 across two trees about 15 feet high. From that 4x4 we have a couple nylon block and tackles along with two lines from boat winches to pull em up with. I know it's old school to hang em from gambles by the hind legs, but let me give you something to think about.
been a taxidermist since 1957 and can tell you this. If you hang a buck by the hind legs, blood will settle in the neck and head area between the skin and meat, making it messy for the taxidermist. We hang all our deer by the head, this allows em to drain out better when weather allows hanging for several days. Of course, we have a couple hardheads that insist on hanging by the hindlegs, but it's their deer. Pulling the hide off with a golfball using fourwheeler, truck or winch also works better if hung from the head. Skinning a hog, use a knife like used for opening cardboard boxes. Ring around the neck behind the ears, around the legs, then, cut the hide in strips about 2 inches wide. Pull the strips off with catfish pliers/strippers. Don't forget, hange em by the head. End result, neat, clean and not gapped up. Try it, and you'll see.


----------



## NorthGaHunter

Here is one i made.  Fits in your trailer hitch.


----------



## miles58

We use the meat pole in my avatar.


----------



## drumbum77

NorthGaHunter said:


> Here is one i made.  Fits in your trailer hitch.



Nice  Cool idea!!!


----------



## Jasper

Rem270 said:


> One thing we have out our club that's nice is a set of wide vice grips attached to chains cemented into the ground.  Grasp the deer skin with the vice grips then start cranking, it pulls the skin right off.



Cool idea! Are you talking about hanging the deer all the way up first and are the vise grips attached to some sort of crank? Or attaching vise grips on the ground and then cranking the deer up with the hanging winch?


----------



## Jasper

Public Land Prowler said:


> here's my elcheapo with treated 4x4's..Don't laugh it's 10 years old,and has held up over 250 hogs and deer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy duty hinge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chain buried in the dirt,or sakrete'd in,and a nail or 2 to hook it on..2 is best for safety reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My uncle made this one out of old dog collars,but you get the idea..



Now that's a different way to do it!


----------



## woods-n-water

NorthGaHunter said:


> Here is one i made.  Fits in your trailer hitch.



how do the neighbors like the drive way skinner ?


----------



## chadf

Rem270 said:


> One thing we have out our club that's nice is a set of wide vice grips attached to chains cemented into the ground.  Grasp the deer skin with the vice grips then start cranking, it pulls the skin right off.




These are the ticket!!!! We also use this technique when we built skinning poles!


----------



## killa86

Find a used engine hoist works awesome


----------



## NorthGaHunter

woods-n-water said:


> how do the neighbors like the drive way skinner ?



Have not heard any complaints but it's not like I do it everyday.  May use it 3 or 4 times a season.  Many people drive by and don't even realize what's going on.


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

Hey John, If this pole is gonna be at the Morgan club, I believe there is a crank and some cable attached to one of the pecan trees in camp you could use.


----------



## cpowel10

Public Land Prowler said:


> here's my elcheapo with treated 4x4's..Don't laugh it's 10 years old,and has held up over 250 hogs and deer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy duty hinge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chain buried in the dirt,or sakrete'd in,and a nail or 2 to hook it on..2 is best for safety reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My uncle made this one out of old dog collars,but you get the idea..



Now that is an idea.  Never seen one like that before!  It makes sense though, the longer the 4X4, the more leverage you can get.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

got one just like that


----------



## Sterling

I like the truck skinning rack and have one myself, BUT unless you have something to keep the truck from moving up and down when skinning it can make it difficult.  Mine goes right to the ground, but it stabilized by a piece that goes into the reciever.  I also added a light to the top that connects to my boat connector for lights.


----------



## yellowhammer

*Another way to skin deer*

You guys sure are going to a lotta trouble.I quit using poles a few years ago.I do`em on my tailgate.I started this when my processor friend started doing them in a trough,like we used to do hogs.Now the processor`s family and hired help use only the troughs.I used it one time,then the next time I used my tailgate,and have been using it ever since.I do it on WMAs,and folks always come over and offer a gambrel.(I keep one in the truck,for others to use.)I have YET for anyone to skin one hanging,faster than I do it on the tailgate.Even if the rope is already hung,etc.I got to thinking,heck,when I hunted in Wyoming,I had to skin mule deer out on the ground.A tailgate is better than the ground,anytime.Saves bending over.On the tailgate,start skinning where you field-dressed it,split the leg skin,go around the neck close to the head,roll the deer over and spin it around after you get to the spine,and skin the other side.Works fine with hogs,too.I went from a hunting truck to a Jeep-and-trailer recently,so I`ll be using the end of the trailer next.I tried the winch thing back in the 70s,but pulled the heads off two of `em.Impressed my neighbors.


----------

